# Pipe



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2013)

Found this yesterday in a nearly empty 4'x8' woodliner...the few other things that were in it were 1870's.  Anyone seen one of these before?  Marked on one side "Try Lorillard's Tobacco" and marked on the other side "16-18-20 Chambers Street New York".


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2013)

Other side.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 17, 2013)

LIKE IT ! !


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone seen or dug one of these before?


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 18, 2013)

nice...i know that riverdiver finds a ton of clay pipes. nice find.


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Brandon,

 I do dig 8-10 pipes on every dive here in NH and most of mine are from England, I did find one from NY last summer but it is not like yours. 

 Nice find though, I like it!

 On a side note the "NH Pharm's" seller will be contacting you this week, good luck and enjoy your new aquisitions.

 Here are some finds from one dive in 2011.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 19, 2013)

Matt,

 That is very cool!  I've been collecting all of the pipe bowls we find down here in a jar...we typically dig 5-6 each time we dig but they are usually just the bowl.  This was the first whole one and the first advertising one I have seen.  I did dig a very small face pipe with a tree-trunk stem in Warren, New Hampshire when I was a kid that was also intact...still have it to this day.  

 Brandon


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 19, 2013)

That pipe looks mint.   Plus the advertising makes it super.  I'll bet that's worth a decent amount.  

 I dig a lot of those pipe bowls and stems, too.  I've only dug one whole pipe and two face pipe bowls, but lots of the "T D" bowls  and "Glasgow" stems.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 20, 2013)

Thats a cool pipe ! and the pics are nice too. Did you get any close ups ?


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello all you pipe people.  I recently got a book of special interest covering Early American items.   Title â€œA GUIDE TO Artifacts of Colonial Americaâ€
                  Contents â€“ 44 subjects covering all kinds of collectables we all get into.
 	 Illustrations â€“ 100  from bayonets â€“ glass â€“ buckles â€“ stoneware â€“ Redware â€“Coins â€“ Brass items â€“ Hinges â€“ Horse shoes â€“ Pad locks â€“ Sisors â€“ Stoneware â€“ Ptpes â€“ Toys â€“ and a lot of in betweens. 

 Pipes pages  303 to 313  with a lot of information and illustrations.
 > RED Matthews


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice pipe!  I'm still picking them up at Stonetown.  Red that's a great book by a great archy I assume your talking about Ivor Noel Hume's book.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 20, 2013)

You were right Steve that author;s name didn't get included - but it is an interesting book.   RED Matthews


----------



## idigjars (Mar 22, 2013)

I dug one once with the curved stem like yours in Illinois.   It has advertising on it also.  I let the guy I dug with have it, but wish I would have kept it.  I guess they are quite rare.   Congrats!   Paul


----------



## j.dinets (Mar 23, 2013)

I have found Ivor Noel Humes books to be quite useful in identifying dug material. He has written several good books, a very good one on English pots, and several on archaeology in colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 23, 2013)

They look great in a display box.  Here is one I made a few years ago.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 23, 2013)

This tobacco co. was started in 1760 in new york.


----------



## edelia (Mar 31, 2016)

*Permission to use Photo*

Hello!

I am an archaeologist and we also recently found a "Try Lorillard's Tobacco" pipe though we only found the stem. I am currently writing a blog post about it for my job and would like permission to use your image so our readers can see what the whole pipe would look like. We would be happy to give credit to you for the photo. Please let me know if that is ok with you.

Thanks!
Erica 
CART Archaeology Assistant Lab Director 
https://cartarchaeology.wordpress.com/



nhpharm said:


> Found this yesterday in a nearly empty 4'x8' woodliner...the few other things that were in it were 1870's.  Anyone seen one of these before?  Marked on one side "Try Lorillard's Tobacco" and marked on the other side "16-18-20 Chambers Street New York".


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 31, 2016)

Niiiiiice!  Never dug that one


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2016)

You are welcome to use the photo.


----------



## trickytroll@sbcglobal.net (Apr 7, 2016)

Mini Eli Lilly pics of the one I have that's 3" tall.


----------

